# Which of my Grandfather's Handguns Should I Pick



## tarheel (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I get one of my Grandfather's guns out of his collection for my 21st. I don't for the life of me know what to pick. This'll be something I keep with me, for personal protection, not necessarily as a collector's item. I just want to know which of these guns is the most valuable, best overall firearm. Thanks!

Colt, Gold Cup Mk IV, 45
S & W, Model 27-2, .357 mag
S & W, Model 25-2, 45
S & W, Model 18-3, 22 LR
Browning, 9mm
Ruger, Mark I, 22 LR
Colt, Mk IV Series 80 Combat Commander, 45 Auto
Beretta, Mod 92FS, 9mm
Ruger, Blackhawk, 45
Beretta, Model 20, 25


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

If for a carry what fits best, if for sentimental reasons what do you like best. 2 different reasons.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jesus Christ! Your grandfather had good taste...

I like the Browning 9mm they absolute best, but you can't go wrong with the Beretta 92fs or the Colt MKIV


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice firearms, I don't have experience with the Colts, but I believe the ones on your list are some fine high dollar firearms. If I had to pick one for personnel protection above the others the 92FS is hard to beat. It's battle tested, extremely reliable, offers firepower above the revolvers. If SHTF I'd have no problem grabbing the 92FS first.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ask your grandfather to pick the one that he would like you to have and why? then accept it as a wonderful gift that will bond you even closer to him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Beyond that excellent suggestion, I think that the Colt Mk IV Series 80 Combat Commander, in .45 Auto, is the best carry-gun pick.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Your Grandfather does have great taste in handguns.

If you want an heirloom,,,
Choose the Model 27 in .357 Magnum.

If you want a semi-auto,,,
Any of them are extremely fine handguns,,,
I would tend towards the Browning (High Power?) 'cause it's a classic.

If you want a range shooter,,,
Choose the Model 18 Combat Masterpiece in .22 LR,,,
Don't laugh but it is one of the most sought after revolvers out there,,,
You can always buy larger caliber handguns later on but you will shoot that .22 forever.

I wouldn't part with my Model 18,,,
It's my go-to handgun for range and pest control.

Just my humble opinion,,,

Aarond


----------



## jyo (Jan 12, 2011)

Personally, if the Browning 9mm is a model "hi Power" (or P35), I'd pick that---and yes, your grandad has really good taste.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on Ted's suggestion


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 on TedDeBearFrmHell


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

Gold Cup would be my choice


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

second the Gold Cup suggestion!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Being a Beretta lover, and not knowing the condition of each gun, I would take the Beretta....but you don't say what type of Browning 9mm, and either Colt would be a good choice.....


----------



## ZachRabbit (Jan 21, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ask your grandfather to pick the one that he would like you to have and why? then accept it as a wonderful gift that will bond you even closer to him.


THIS......at least to me that would mean more.


----------



## cat1870 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gold Cup would be my choice.
What's the Ruger .45?
Auto or revolver? If revolver which model?


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd go with either of the 9mm pistols. The Beretta or Browning.
For home defense you can't go wrong w these.
But if you prefer revolvers the .357
If it's your first gun I'd stay away from the 45s for now.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ask your grandfather to pick the one that he would like you to have and why? then accept it as a wonderful gift that will bond you even closer to him.





ZachRabbit said:


> THIS......at least to me that would mean more.


This and this. Tell him to suprise you.

If it were me and either one of my grandfathers (RIP) would have given me a pistol I think I would have mounted it in a display case. Then later on I would give it to my grandchild if I would were to have one. Even if it was something he carries everyday I believe I would still do that. After my grandfather died 9the one I knew) my grandmother give me his pocketknife that he carried everyday. Used it to open cans of motor oil and everything. Have a very small display case with it and his service picture from when he was about 20. Here pretty soon I am getting a display case and putting a pic of my grandfather and his knife and a picture of my dad and the knife he give me a couple of weeks ago.

My grandmother was going to give me a Japanese officer sword my grandfather was given in WWII when Japan surrendered. Of course some many years after my grandfather died my great uncle visited my grandmother and apparently stole it because he was asking about it and she didnt want to give it to him. That was the last time she had seen it.


----------

